# Would you FLY to work? Uber could offer self-driving drone taxis in cities within the next ten years



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...elf-driving-drone-taxis-cities-ten-years.html

Forget self-driving cars, soon you could be travelling around the city in self-driving drones.

The taxi-finding app Uber is researching the plausibility of using vertical takeoff aircraft to fly its customers around cities.

The technology could be available within a decade, according to Jeff Holden, head of products at Uber.

Scroll down for video










SHARE PICTURE
Forget self-driving cars, soon you could be travelling around a city in self-driving drones. Artist's concept of a vertical takeoff and landing (VTOL) aircraft being developed by Aurora Flight Sciences for the US military is shown

*UBER'S DRONE PLAN*
Jeff Holden, head of products at Uber told Recode he has been researching the idea of self-driving drones, so the company 'can someday offer our customers as many options as possible to move around.'

Mr Holden said landing on top of buildings in cities would help reduce commuting time and congestion dramatically.

He said the technology could be in use as soon as the next ten years.

The drones would be vertical takeoff and landing (VTOL) aircraft, machines with fixed wings and motors that can hover, take off and land vertically.

Mr Holden told Recode, at a conference in Nantucket, that he has been researching the idea, so the company 'can someday offer our customers as many options as possible to move around.

'Doing it in a three-dimensional way is an obvious thing to look at,' he added.

Mr Holden said landing on top of buildings in cities would help reduce commuting time and congestion dramatically.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...one-taxis-cities-ten-years.html#ixzz4LN6yrt00 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes, but I wouldn't trust Uber. Who's to say that they wouldn't take all sorts of shortcuts on maintenance, they do on everything else.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberDrones will rape pax with impunity.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

passengers will still give it 1 star


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

That looks real. Why 10 years? That thing could be up and flying in 2 to 3 tops.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

The Uber propaganda has officially jumped the shark. Next article: Uber will be transporting passengers by Tardis teleportation by the year 2031.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

That article did come from the Daily Mail soooooooooooo......


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Yea and we will have hover boards with no hover


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

agtg said:


> The Uber propaganda has officially jumped the shark. Next article: Uber will be transporting passengers by Tardis teleportation by the year 2031.


No doubt!!!!! I've seen numerous articles around the web touting this. The flying portion is unimportant, getting ubers name plastered over the news and into more minds is the goal of course...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

KevinH said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...elf-driving-drone-taxis-cities-ten-years.html
> 
> Forget self-driving cars, soon you could be travelling around the city in self-driving drones.
> 
> ...


Gotta love all the Big Foober hype. Cart always comes before horse. Machines, robots, and more machines. Never any talk of using any of this tech for the betterment of humanity in general. Foober would never make a donation for research to speed up finding a cure cancer or any of the other life-threatening diseases in the world.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Exactly! Facebook wants to give every person internet in the world even if you have no hpuse or food to eat


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

KevinH said:


> Forget self-driving cars, soon you could be travelling around the city in self-driving drones.


Uber has had drones on active duty for years.
Their job is to generate and disseminate this kind of BS.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Looks like Nat Geo Channel is set for a gold mine of material for future seasons of 'Air Crash Investigations' (aka 'Mayday').
Misheard Jimi Hendrix lyrics: "Drones free, to do what they want".
Wish these UberDreamers were forced by law to keep both hands above the table at all times, to stop this delusory dreaming.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Trips to Uranus in 15 years tops.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Trips to Uranus in 15 years tops.


Uber is already in Ur-anus.
Be wise, Bardahl-ise for less friction & wear.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

What's the rush for all these whizzing and whiring machines? The planet is full of JUNK as it is. Our roads, bridges, and airports are falling apart. They should take their time and get this stuff right...not rush like an irresponsible journalist who just wants break the story first. Pump the breaks and slow the friggin roll.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Guess what ? Kakanick will become the first US president for life in history. The air traffic control room of this drone sharing UberFly will be based in Saudi Arabia. White House and the Pentagon have to be moved to underground because FAA will seize to exist. US Air Force will be decommissioned and the unemployed Air Force personnel will start working for UberFly as maintenance crew. Wait ! prices of popular imported narcotics will become so cheap that US will become a major narcotic exporter. The entire US navy will be dedicated to export narcotics all over the world. Finally, Kalanick will win the Nobel peace price for the global disarmament. Happy ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

wow in ONLY ten years ?


----------



## byrdman (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Gung-Ho said:


> That looks real. Why 10 years? That thing could be up and flying in 2 to 3 tops.


My guess is it could be up and flying in 6 months.
And in a year or two, we could expect them to offer a shuttle service to Mars.

LOL

The pricks at Uber really think we folks have absolutely no sense. Even if I were 10 years old, I could tell that what he's talking is nonsense.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinH said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...elf-driving-drone-taxis-cities-ten-years.html
> 
> Forget self-driving cars, soon you could be travelling around the city in self-driving drones.
> 
> ...


I USED to fly to work all the time.
My favorite was the Sikorsky S-76,very fast,very comfortable.
My profile picture is of an Odeco Jack up rig over an Amoco platform. It was taken from a Bell 206L4,when the pilot lined up the setting sun with the platform just right. I love flying to work.
Once we were trapped on an outlying platform and a front came through. Soaked to the bone,40 degree temp. Drop we were suffering with onset hypothermia. (Any kind of fire would cause explosion and catastrophic fire in a methane rich atmosphere)No shelter except a metal shed,we begged the pilot to come get us.boat time was about 10 hours. He came got us. The mechanic inspected the airframe that night and discovered metal fatigue fractures in the tail boom.
They screw a round headed bolt into the blades center hub ( which fold even with helicopter body) to load by crane a helicopter onto a boat for transport. Not sure if severe winds caused the crack .


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Sorry, but I haven't had much time for this thread lately.
Travis has ordered me to recommission the Spruce Goose, as part of this new scheme.
Good idea - like most of Uber's new initiatives, the Goose won't fly either.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Sorry, but I haven't had much time for this thread lately.
> Travis has ordered me to recommission the Spruce Goose, as part of this new scheme.
> Good idea - like most of Uber's new initiatives, the Goose won't fly either.


Ole "HOWIE." Then he rented out the entire top floor of the Acapulco Princess Hotel,even though he didn't have to leave the country. You couldn't get up there.( love the water bar at the saltwater pool,under the waterfall.) ( i was a kid back then,but you could still get cigarettes and booze by signing a room number in Mexico)( didn't even have to be YOUR room number) Done some work for Baker - Hughes.
The hangers for the Goose project are now taken over by a tech. Company.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Sorry, but I haven't had much time for this thread lately.
> Travis has ordered me to recommission the Spruce Goose, as part of this new scheme.
> Good idea - like most of Uber's new initiatives, the Goose won't fly either.


Yup,couldn't remember WHICH tech. CO. Google.it's Google.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Trips to Uranus in 15 years tops.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

ubershiza said:


> View attachment 65464


Bent enough to be associated with a TNC.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Bent enough to be associated with a TNC.


Bent & Peeled.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Bent & Peeled.


Looks like someone will get a skinner out of this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Looks like someone will get a skinner out of this.


Maybe even a " split".


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Geesh....this sounds like a penny stock press release pump and dump. I guess next week the company will tell us the plans for Uber Spaceship to partner with Expedia for weekend getaways to the Moon.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Geesh....this sounds like a penny stock press release pump and dump. I guess next week the company will tell us the plans for Uber Spaceship to partner with Expedia for weekend getaways to the Moon.


Shh!
That press release wasn't due out til Monday.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Shh!
> That press release wasn't due out til Monday.


Oops, my bad...if they had stock I'd short the hell out of it.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> Uber Spaceship to partner with Expedia for weekend getaways to the Moon.


Five years, tops


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Five years, tops


What - for Uber or their space program?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> Oops, my bad...if they had stock I'd short the hell out of it.


An IPO must now be further away than ever, surely?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Geesh....this sounds like a penny stock press release pump and dump. I guess next week the company will tell us the plans for Uber Spaceship to partner with Expedia for weekend getaways to the Moon.


Elon Musk has that covered.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> I guess next week the company will tell us the plans for Uber Spaceship to partner with Expedia for weekend getaways to the Moon.


"Calling occupants of interplanetary, most extraordinary CRAP".


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Scientists have successfully teleported 3 ATOMS. You know Uber will be on this.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...at-teleportation-possible-transfer-atoms.html


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Geesh....this sounds like a penny stock press release pump and dump. I guess next week the company will tell us the plans for Uber Spaceship to partner with Expedia for weekend getaways to the Moon.


That's exactly what it sounds like. Next step is to find stupid people with money. That the story was printed in the Daily Mail was no accident.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Is the price to fly still .85 a mile?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

KMANDERSON said:


> Is the price to fly still .85 a mile?


You're talking future here, right?
Please advise time you intend flying.
All prices (& perhaps actual flights) may be subject to Downward Spiral, without notice.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> You're talking future here, right?
> Please advise time you intend flying.
> All prices (& perhaps actual flights) may be subject to Downward Spiral, without notice.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

If this is the case, why they wasting so much of our money now on driverless cars?


----------



## UberXploited (Sep 12, 2016)

No. I wouldn't want an unethical company like Uber flying things over my head, they won't even reimburse me when someone vomits in my car. Uber: How about you stop exploiting drivers before you spend money on flying saucers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Yea and we will have hover boards with no hover


They WILL BURST INTO FLAMES in children's homes with batteries made in COMMUNIST CHINA !
Imagine if an American company had created this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberXploited said:


> No. I wouldn't want an unethical company like Uber flying things over my head, they won't even reimburse me when someone vomits in my car. Uber: How about you stop exploiting drivers before you spend money on flying saucers.


Exploiting Drivers cost Nothing !


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> Is the price to fly still .85 a mile?


Of course it is....maybe even less now that Uber has perfected the Mr. Fusion device that powers the flying cars by using left over trash. So Uber is helping clean up the world too....aren't they such an amazing company, lolol!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Of course it is....maybe even less now that Uber has perfected the Mr. Fusion device that powers the flying cars by using left over trash. So Uber is helping clean up the world too....aren't they such an amazing company, lolol!


The secret engineer behind Mr Fusion is an obscure schmuck named John Galt.
Don't ask me who he is...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The secret engineer behind Mr Fusion is an obscure schmuck named John Galt.
> Don't ask me who he is...


I'm not the only one who shrugged off that question.
Wasn't he the inspiration for Phil Collins' "In the Air Tonight"?
Oh, I remember - don't worry...how could I ever forget?


----------



## CrazyTaxi (Aug 22, 2016)

10 years hahaha!


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

Just saw a clip of a robotic warehouse, Nice. One day we all be living in a giant citysized robotic warehouse. Uber's estimate within 3 weeks. You don't choose where you want to go, the robot Just picks u up and delivers you to the far corner of the warehouse or some other place where ur not blocking the way to the future.


----------



## UberXploited (Sep 12, 2016)

Is this the future we want? What if I don't want to live in a world where where efficiency comes before humanity.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

We're getting screwed. Uber needs to be investigated.


----------



## UberXploited (Sep 12, 2016)

Uber has been underpaying me for a long time. It's no surprise coming from a company that is almost as damaging to the worker rights as Monsanto is to the environment.


----------



## UberXploited (Sep 12, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> We're getting screwed. Uber needs to be investigated.


This is probably why they intentionaly delay the time it takes for drivers to see the fare after they end a trip. Uber doesn't want the rider and driver to be there at the same time. They want you to forget about it. Well I'm not forgetting. It's about time someone at Uber pays.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

10 years lmfao. They not even gonna have the self driving cars they working on now on the road in 10 years.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

OlDirtySapper said:


> 10 years lmfao. They not even gonna have the self driving cars they working on now on the road in 10 years.


Or perhaps not even a viable, solvent business?


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Or perhaps not even a viable, solvent business?


The CEOs and executives will have big payouts for themselves by then though.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> The CEOs and executives will have big payouts for themselves by then though.


"By then"?
Betting they've already drawn their "holiday pay" advance plus by now.
Business 101: Always pay yourself first.


----------



## HoldenDriver (Jan 18, 2016)

The Google X Labs looked into this very prospect, with the same VTOL design.

In the end, they abandoned it as not plausible due to the amount of noise. Don't like leaf blowers outside your window? That, every hour, of every day in a city if this gets deployed.


----------

